# MARK TWAIN No. 2 Cigar Review - Mild Cigar, bigger then No.1



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

And the No.3 is 8x52. More tobacco, longer smoking period. All 3 sizes offer a mild stick with a crisp tobacco taste. A good 'cheap' cigar.

Read the full review here: MARK TWAIN No. 2 Cigar Review - Mild Cigar, bigger then No.1


----------

